# Why do Hispanics come to America and expect us to speake Spanish?



## 52ndStreet

Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.

America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.


----------



## Mad Scientist

You're a racist!


----------



## Angelhair

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



_Agree - but it is those same americans who believe in bilingual ed who are to blame.  I sometimes wonder if it is a ploy to keep hispanics 'barefoot and pregnant'  therefore hindering their ability to dominate the english language.  It is a national tragedy and it only serves as a means to keep them 'underfoot'.  Many have found that they are not able to communicate in neither english OR spanish - as I said, a national tragedy and about 2/3 generations of students who will suffer because of it._


----------



## Epsilon Delta

In the 4 years I lived in New York City, not once did I ever encounter any Hispanic who did not speak English. In fact, sometimes I would actually speak Spanish to people who were obviously Hispanic and they'd only answer me in English for some reason. In fact, I met many a 2nd or 3rd generation 'hispanic' who barely spoke Spanish yet dominated English entirely. Never understood what was the deal with that. I've never met or heard of a single Hispanic person who has said anything to the effect that Americans are expected to speak Spanish to them, or that they refuse to speak English. Not once. 

When I went to America I was 11 years old, barely spoke a word of English, I was fluent in 2 years and now I'd say I almost write better in English than in Spanish. I'm not a genius, anybody could do the same and I could almost assure you than anyone immigrating young enough already dominates English to a larger degree than Spanish. 

Case in point: the insecure xenophobia is totally overblown.


----------



## Bullfighter

Mad Scientist said:


> You're a racist!


 
HA! HA! HA!

You mean he's right!


----------



## Truthmatters

What do you know about langues?

English is much harder to learn than spanish.


----------



## Truthmatters

Choosing the language you want to learn


----------



## Bullfighter

Epsilon Delta said:


> In the 4 years I lived in New York City, not once did I ever encounter any Hispanic who did not speak English. In fact, sometimes I would actually speak Spanish to people who were obviously Hispanic and they'd only answer me in English for some reason. In fact, I met many a 2nd or 3rd generation 'hispanic' who barely spoke Spanish yet dominated English entirely. Never understood what was the deal with that. I've never met or heard of a single Hispanic person who has said anything to the effect that Americans are expected to speak Spanish to them, or that they refuse to speak English. Not once.
> 
> When I went to America I was 11 years old, barely spoke a word of English, I was fluent in 2 years and now I'd say I almost write better in English than in Spanish. I'm not a genius, anybody could do the same and I could almost assure you than anyone immigrating young enough already dominates English to a larger degree than Spanish.
> 
> Case in point: the insecure xenophobia is totally overblown.


 
Correction: I live in a town just outside of Chicago (1400 miles from the Mexican border) that has been overrun by Mexicans and I can walk from my house, several blocks to the main shopping area and never hear anything but Spanish spoken.

The truth is that Mexicans will not speak English around Americans unless they have business to do with them. I can walk in the stores and never hear English until I run across an American of any race.

Now it is universally known that to speak in a language that is unfamiliar to one of the people in a group when all know English, for example,  is considered an insult and in certain situations, can get you killed. 

It is the obligation of the immigrant to learn English. People from the eastern hemisphere are all using English as the language of business. You can't be a commercial pilot that flies from country to country without knowing English because it has become the universal language of the commercial airlines.

Americans should not be expected to accommodate these "tourists" who have been feeding off of the United States because they have failed to run their own countries and insist on overpopulating and ruin every town they move to.

The facts are the truth!


----------



## 52ndStreet

Bullfighter said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 4 years I lived in New York City, not once did I ever encounter any Hispanic who did not speak English. In fact, sometimes I would actually speak Spanish to people who were obviously Hispanic and they'd only answer me in English for some reason. In fact, I met many a 2nd or 3rd generation 'hispanic' who barely spoke Spanish yet dominated English entirely. Never understood what was the deal with that. I've never met or heard of a single Hispanic person who has said anything to the effect that Americans are expected to speak Spanish to them, or that they refuse to speak English. Not once.
> 
> When I went to America I was 11 years old, barely spoke a word of English, I was fluent in 2 years and now I'd say I almost write better in English than in Spanish. I'm not a genius, anybody could do the same and I could almost assure you than anyone immigrating young enough already dominates English to a larger degree than Spanish.
> 
> Case in point: the insecure xenophobia is totally overblown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: I live in a town just outside of Chicago (1400 miles from the Mexican border) that has been overrun by Mexicans and I can walk from my house, several blocks to the main shopping area and never hear anything but Spanish spoken.
> 
> The truth is that Mexicans will not speak English around Americans unless they have business to do with them. I can walk in the stores and never hear English until I run across an American of any race.
> 
> Now it is universally known that to speak in a language that is unfamiliar to one of the people in a group when all know English, for example,  is considered an insult and in certain situations, can get you killed.
> 
> It is the obligation of the immigrant to learn English. People from the eastern hemisphere are all using English as the language of business. You can't be a commercial pilot that flies from country to country without knowing English because it has become the universal language of the commercial airlines.
> 
> Americans should not be expected to accommodate these "tourists" who have been feeding off of the United States because they have failed to run their own countries and insist on overpopulating and ruin every town they move to.
> 
> The facts are the truth!
Click to expand...


First off I am no racist, I have a lot of Hispanic friends, and co workers were I work. We all
get along fine. But throughout my years living in New York City metro area, I have actually have had hispanics tell me to learn Spanish, if I objected to them speaking Spanish. I have 
had this debate with people speaking Spanish to me, thinking I was Hispanic. I am not. I am Jamaican American. My appearance is that of a Black American.

I just feel that many Spansih people come to America with this language arrogance, refusing to learn or speak English. And when you point it out to them how rude and disrespectful it is ,what they do, they get offended, and very combative. They make it seem as if you  are disrepected them in their Spanish country, when in fact America is a English speaking country. Spanish speaking people must realize how disrepectful it is that they continue to speak spanish in America, amongst a majority English speaking population.

And the fact that the poster points out is in fact true, English is becoming the Global international language of choice for the entire world.


----------



## Angelhair

_What is seen in NY and what is seen in the southwest states are entirely two very different things.  It's like comparing apples to oranges._


----------



## Angelhair

52ndStreet said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 4 years I lived in New York City, not once did I ever encounter any Hispanic who did not speak English. In fact, sometimes I would actually speak Spanish to people who were obviously Hispanic and they'd only answer me in English for some reason. In fact, I met many a 2nd or 3rd generation 'hispanic' who barely spoke Spanish yet dominated English entirely. Never understood what was the deal with that. I've never met or heard of a single Hispanic person who has said anything to the effect that Americans are expected to speak Spanish to them, or that they refuse to speak English. Not once.
> 
> When I went to America I was 11 years old, barely spoke a word of English, I was fluent in 2 years and now I'd say I almost write better in English than in Spanish. I'm not a genius, anybody could do the same and I could almost assure you than anyone immigrating young enough already dominates English to a larger degree than Spanish.
> 
> Case in point: the insecure xenophobia is totally overblown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: I live in a town just outside of Chicago (1400 miles from the Mexican border) that has been overrun by Mexicans and I can walk from my house, several blocks to the main shopping area and never hear anything but Spanish spoken.
> 
> The truth is that Mexicans will not speak English around Americans unless they have business to do with them. I can walk in the stores and never hear English until I run across an American of any race.
> 
> Now it is universally known that to speak in a language that is unfamiliar to one of the people in a group when all know English, for example,  is considered an insult and in certain situations, can get you killed.
> 
> It is the obligation of the immigrant to learn English. People from the eastern hemisphere are all using English as the language of business. You can't be a commercial pilot that flies from country to country without knowing English because it has become the universal language of the commercial airlines.
> 
> Americans should not be expected to accommodate these "tourists" who have been feeding off of the United States because they have failed to run their own countries and insist on overpopulating and ruin every town they move to.
> 
> The facts are the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off I am no racist, I have a lot of Hispanic friends, and co workers were I work. We all
> get along fine. But throughout my years living in New York City metro area, I have actually have had hispanics tell me to learn Spanish, if I objected to them speaking Spanish. I have
> had this debate with people speaking Spanish to me, thinking I was Hispanic. I am not. I am Jamaican American. My appearance is that of a Black American.
> 
> I just feel that my Spansih people come to America with this language arrogance, refusing to learn or speak English. And when you point it out to them how rude and disrespectful it is what they to, they get offended, and very combative. They make it seem as if you  are disrepected them in their Spanish country, when in fact America is a English speaking country. Spanish speaking people must realize how disrepectful it is that they continue to speak spanish in America, amongst a majority English speaking population.
> 
> And the fact that the poster points out is in fact true, English is becoming the Global international language of choice for the entire world.
Click to expand...


_The refusal for many to learn english or to speak it, is just their way of thumbing their noses at the country they love to hate but risk life and limb to live here!  Go figure.  It is their way of expressing dislike for what the USA stands for.  I would guess that the most who are guilty of this, are the new immigrants as the past immigrants did all they could to assimilate and learning english was the primary way of doing it._


----------



## konradv

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



Who says they're not making any attempt?  That's just a lie.  With every wave of immigration the first generation didn't speak English very well, but that ends in the 2nd and 3rd.  As for us accomadating Spanish, we should.  It's an American language and will be as long as we own Puerto Rico and all its citizens are American citizens.  I have nothing but contempt for the sentiments of the OP.  You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Bullfighter said:


> Correction: I live in a town just outside of Chicago (1400 miles from the Mexican border) that has been overrun by Mexicans and I can walk from my house, several blocks to the main shopping area and never hear anything but Spanish spoken.
> 
> The truth is that Mexicans will not speak English around Americans unless they have business to do with them. I can walk in the stores and never hear English until I run across an American of any race.
> 
> Now it is universally known that to speak in a language that is unfamiliar to one of the people in a group when all know English, for example,  is considered an insult and in certain situations, can get you killed.
> 
> It is the obligation of the immigrant to learn English. People from the eastern hemisphere are all using English as the language of business. You can't be a commercial pilot that flies from country to country without knowing English because it has become the universal language of the commercial airlines.
> 
> Americans should not be expected to accommodate these "tourists" who have been feeding off of the United States because they have failed to run their own countries and insist on overpopulating and ruin every town they move to.
> 
> The facts are the truth!



This post is filled with strange assumptions. What you seem to be complaining about is the fact that you hear a foreign language spoken on the streets. 

It seems incomprehensible to me why you would feel in any way shape or form demeaned because people talk amongst _themselves_ in a foreign language. You yourself claim that when you need to do business, they speak in English. Why do you feel such an intense need to hear people's private conversations on the street? Why would anyone? 

If I'm in the subway or go to the corner store and the owners are speaking in Korean over the phone, why should I give a damn? As long as they don't try speaking Korean with me when I ask for smokes, what do I care what they speak amongst _themselves_? There's nothing rude about that. 

For the past 3 years I've been living in Montreal, which is bilingual, half the time you hear people speaking to each other in French and the other time in English. Sometimes I go blocks without hearing a word of English. So what? If I go into a store and try to get something, as long as the person knows what I'm trying to order or buy, what do I care if everyone else is speaking a different language? 

In either which case, just because Hispanic people talk amongst themselves in Spanish doesn't mean they refuse to learn English. That's just moronic. As I said before, I talked in Spanish at home while I lived in America, and when walking down the street with my family or with someone who spoke Spanish, I'd be speaking in Spanish. Are you claiming that's somehow offensive? 

Certainly when 1,000,000 gringos pass through my country every year as _actual_ tourists, without knowing zip of Spanish, I don't feel in any way diminished if they're in a group speaking English, and I don't think anybody else does. And the 50,000 US expats who live in Costa Rica, I don't expect that they should be somehow MANDATED to speak in Spanish. Sure, if they don't it'll be pretty difficult to get around in any way, but that's up to them. If they wanna be isolated and confused all the time, it's their foot to shoot. But I would claim the vast majority of them simply learn the language to a working degree, just like the vast majority of Hispanics in America learn the language and can use it. To expect them that they HAVE to speak it at home and on the street so that you can evesdrop on people's conversation doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Tank

52nd,
You might want to learn spanish because the Hispanics don't feel sorry for you like the whites do.


----------



## Tank

konradv said:


> You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.


The immigrants that built America, are not the same immigrants who are now destroying it.


----------



## rdean

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



Why do Hispanics come to America and expect us to speake Spanish? 

Who says they do?


----------



## jillian

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



you think its just hispanics? how silly.

when people come from russia, the first generation here speaks russian.

when jews came from poland and russia, the first group spoke yiddish.

when people come from haiti, the first generation here speaks creole.

you're deluding yourself if you think it's only hispanic. and i'd say, once again, that someone who should know better engages in racial stereotyping.

do you think if you point fingers at other groups, no one will notice you're black?


----------



## rdean

Tank said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants that built America, are not the same immigrants who are now destroying it.
Click to expand...


It's the children of immigrants who are destroying America.  We call them Republicans.  They sent millions of jobs to China from 2001 to 2008.  They are anti education, anti gay, anti Hispanic.  They start wars.  They lie.  Any many are very fat.  It's a sign of gluttony.


----------



## Bullfighter

Epsilon Delta said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> This post is filled with strange assumptions. What you seem to be complaining about is the fact that you hear a foreign language spoken on the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that billboards are in Spanish too. WTF? Force these people to learn and speak ENGLISH. End PRESS 2 for Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems incomprehensible to me why you would feel in any way shape or form demeaned because people talk amongst _themselves_ in a foreign language. You yourself claim that when you need to do business, they speak in English. Why do you feel such an intense need to hear people's private conversations on the street? Why would anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that people who can speak English should not insult AMERICANS by speaking in "code". Maybe we should start paying these people in pesos until they learn to drop their backward culture and join the 21st century like the rest of the world. What other culture has been so babied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm in the subway or go to the corner store and the owners are speaking in Korean over the phone, why should I give a damn? As long as they don't try speaking Korean with me when I ask for smokes, what do I care what they speak amongst _themselves_? There's nothing rude about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what culture they used to be. They expect AMERICANS to baby them because they are viewed as an endangered species and the "white man's burden".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the past 3 years I've been living in Montreal, which is bilingual, half the time you hear people speaking to each other in French and the other time in English. Sometimes I go blocks without hearing a word of English. So what? If I go into a store and try to get something, as long as the person knows what I'm trying to order or buy, what do I care if everyone else is speaking a different language?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know Quebec PAYS people to learn French?
> 
> And did you know that several years ago French was forced onto everyone in Quebec. Signs on businesses were only allowed in French. What happened? Major businesses fled Quebec because it was just to expensive for them to do business. Quebec went back to French and English, but many of those businesses never came back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In either which case, just because Hispanic people talk amongst themselves in Spanish doesn't mean they refuse to learn English. That's just moronic. As I said before, I talked in Spanish at home while I lived in America, and when walking down the street with my family or with someone who spoke Spanish, I'd be speaking in Spanish. Are you claiming that's somehow offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not forbid all use of Spanish on tv and radio until those stations also broadcast in ENGLISH? LA RAZA would get upset wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly when 1,000,000 gringos pass through my country every year as _actual_ tourists, without knowing zip of Spanish, I don't feel in any way diminished if they're in a group speaking English, and I don't think anybody else does. And the 50,000 US expats who live in Costa Rica, I don't expect that they should be somehow MANDATED to speak in Spanish. Sure, if they don't it'll be pretty difficult to get around in any way, but that's up to them. If they wanna be isolated and confused all the time, it's their foot to shoot. But I would claim the vast majority of them simply learn the language to a working degree, just like the vast majority of Hispanics in America learn the language and can use it. To expect them that they HAVE to speak it at home and on the street so that you can evesdrop on people's conversation doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But those English speaking Americans are visiting that country as tourists, not as invaders like Latin American are, forcing their language on the locals.
> 
> You forget, my standard of living and quality of life dropped when these people moved into my neighborhood. Suddenly, it became a gang town and no decent person wanted to live here.
> 
> Why would an American send their kids to schools that are the worst in the area.
> 
> Why would a business set up shop in an area that is now filled with people who refuse to adapt to English?
> 
> Why would anyone buy a house in a neighborhood that's so overpopulated with squatters that these taxpayers won't be able to receive the same services that all Americans should be receiving?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bullfighter

jillian said:


> [
> you think its just hispanics? how silly.
> 
> when people come from russia, the first generation here speaks russian.
> 
> when jews came from poland and russia, the first group spoke yiddish.
> 
> when people come from haiti, the first generation here speaks creole.
> 
> you're deluding yourself if you think it's only hispanic. and i'd say, once again, that someone who should know better engages in racial stereotyping.
> 
> do you think if you point fingers at other groups, no one will notice you're black?


 
What are the 2 languages that are in virtually all business phone menus?

English or Spanish. 

Where is Russian, Polish, or Yiddish or any other language?

When did those immigrants ever force their culture on Americans?

They wanted to be Americans. Mexicans want Americans to speak Spanish and view them as the true owners of North America. And you help them do it!


----------



## Ravi

52ndStreet said:


> *Why do Hispanics come to  America and expect us to speake Spanish?*


They don't.


----------



## AVG-JOE

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to *learn the national language English?.*
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



Your mistaken assumption is that America has a 'National Language'.  Nowhere is it written into law that English shall be spoken here.  Free means free..... at least in theory.

  What I don't get is why the first question the ATM machine asks when I stick my card in the slot is "English or Spanish?" - By the second transaction, it should know that I prefer English and it should use that as an obvious security measure by not offering Spanish.


----------



## Bullfighter

AVG-JOE said:


> [Your mistaken assumption is that America has a 'National Language'. Nowhere is it written into law that English shall be spoken here. Free means free..... at least in theory.
> 
> What I don't get is why the first question the ATM machine asks when I stick my card in the slot is "English or Spanish?" - By the second transaction, it should know that I prefer English and it should use that as an obvious security measure by not offering Spanish.


 
You should be asking yourself "How can so many Mexicans be able to afford those $50,000 SUVs they drive when I can't get a bank loan?"


----------



## AVG-JOE

Bullfighter said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Your mistaken assumption is that America has a 'National Language'. Nowhere is it written into law that English shall be spoken here. Free means free..... at least in theory.
> 
> What I don't get is why the first question the ATM machine asks when I stick my card in the slot is "English or Spanish?" - By the second transaction, it should know that I prefer English and it should use that as an obvious security measure by not offering Spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be asking yourself "How can so many Mexicans be able to afford those $50,000 SUVs they drive when I can't get a bank loan?"
Click to expand...


That's too easy!  

They're good savers because they split the rent 17 ways and they get a good deal because they have a brother-in-law that's in the car business.


----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> It's the children of immigrants who are destroying America.  We call them Republicans.  They sent millions of jobs to China from 2001 to 2008.  They are anti education, anti gay, anti Hispanic.  They start wars.  They lie.  Any many are very fat.  It's a sign of gluttony.


Obesity is a epidemic with blacks and hispanics


----------



## Bullfighter

AVG-JOE said:


> [That's too easy!
> 
> They're good savers because they split the rent 17 ways and they get a good deal because they have a brother-in-law that's in the car business.


 
Unfortunately those $50,000 SUVs seem to go south then get lost crossing the border and the banks get stuck which means Americans get stuck.

You might be able to find that same SUV if you visit Tiajuana.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Bullfighter said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> This post is filled with strange assumptions. What you seem to be complaining about is the fact that you hear a foreign language spoken on the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that billboards are in Spanish too. WTF? Force these people to learn and speak ENGLISH. End PRESS 2 for Spanish.
> 
> 
> I'm saying that people who can speak English should not insult AMERICANS by speaking in "code". Maybe we should start paying these people in pesos until they learn to drop their backward culture and join the 21st century like the rest of the world. What other culture has been so babied?
> 
> 
> I don't care what culture they used to be. They expect AMERICANS to baby them because they are viewed as an endangered species and the "white man's burden".
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Quebec PAYS people to learn French?
> 
> And did you know that several years ago French was forced onto everyone in Quebec. Signs on businesses were only allowed in French. What happened? Major businesses fled Quebec because it was just to expensive for them to do business. Quebec went back to French and English, but many of those businesses never came back.
> 
> 
> Why not forbid all use of Spanish on tv and radio until those stations also broadcast in ENGLISH? LA RAZA would get upset wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly when 1,000,000 gringos pass through my country every year as _actual_ tourists, without knowing zip of Spanish, I don't feel in any way diminished if they're in a group speaking English, and I don't think anybody else does. And the 50,000 US expats who live in Costa Rica, I don't expect that they should be somehow MANDATED to speak in Spanish. Sure, if they don't it'll be pretty difficult to get around in any way, but that's up to them. If they wanna be isolated and confused all the time, it's their foot to shoot. But I would claim the vast majority of them simply learn the language to a working degree, just like the vast majority of Hispanics in America learn the language and can use it. To expect them that they HAVE to speak it at home and on the street so that you can evesdrop on people's conversation doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But those English speaking Americans are visiting that country as tourists, not as invaders like Latin American are, forcing their language on the locals.
> 
> You forget, my standard of living and quality of life dropped when these people moved into my neighborhood. Suddenly, it became a gang town and no decent person wanted to live here.
> 
> Why would an American send their kids to schools that are the worst in the area.
> 
> Why would a business set up shop in an area that is now filled with people who refuse to adapt to English?
> 
> Why would anyone buy a house in a neighborhood that's so overpopulated with squatters that these taxpayers won't be able to receive the same services that all Americans should be receiving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many first generation hispanics came to  America during the 1950's. It is past first generation hispanics.It is more like 3rd generation, and they are still speaking Spanish.
> I think as one poster said , they do it to insult, or irritate English speaking Americans.
Click to expand...


----------



## nraforlife

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> The immigrants that built America, are not the same immigrants who are now destroying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the children of immigrants who are destroying America.  We call them Republicans.  They sent millions of jobs to China from 2001 to 2008.  They are anti education, anti gay, anti Hispanic.  They start wars.  They lie.  Any many are very fat.  It's a sign of gluttony.
Click to expand...


Still pissy because the Kenyan's Posse got handed their heads last Tuesday, eh.


----------



## Ozmar

rdean said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Hispanics come to America and expect us to speake Spanish?
> 
> Who says they do?
Click to expand...


WhiteHouse.gov en Español | The White House
I tried to find it in Russian, Chinese, Portuguese, and Samoan, but I couldn't.


----------



## Montrovant

What, exactly, are those of you complaining about the use of Spanish advocating?  Banning the speaking of Spanish in the country?  Barring private businesses from using Spanish?  I could accept the argument that government should conduct it's business solely in English, but other than that, do you really believe anything should or could be done?

The idea that there should be any sort of laws preventing the use of a foreign language by private businesses or citizens is ridiculous, but that is the impression I get from some of the posts in this thread.


----------



## mudwhistle

Truthmatters said:


> What do you know about langues?
> 
> English is much harder to learn than spanish.



Only if you're jumping a border fence.

But our kids seem to have no problem learning English.


Wait a minute.....are you saying our kids can't handle the stress of learning English and need to learn an easier language?


----------



## Ozmar

Esperanto!


----------



## Bullfighter

Ozmar said:


> Esperanto!


 
Pig Latin!

If the Three Stooges could speak it.............?


----------



## Bullfighter

"Me Speakee You Language!"


O'Beaner!
O'Beaner!
O'Beaner!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Bullfighter said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> I should add that billboards are in Spanish too. WTF? Force these people to learn and speak ENGLISH. End PRESS 2 for Spanish.
> 
> 
> I'm saying that people who can speak English should not insult AMERICANS by speaking in "code". Maybe we should start paying these people in pesos until they learn to drop their backward culture and join the 21st century like the rest of the world. What other culture has been so babied?
> 
> 
> I don't care what culture they used to be. They expect AMERICANS to baby them because they are viewed as an endangered species and the "white man's burden".
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Quebec PAYS people to learn French?
> 
> And did you know that several years ago French was forced onto everyone in Quebec. Signs on businesses were only allowed in French. What happened? Major businesses fled Quebec because it was just to expensive for them to do business. Quebec went back to French and English, but many of those businesses never came back.
> 
> 
> Why not forbid all use of Spanish on tv and radio until those stations also broadcast in ENGLISH? LA RAZA would get upset wouldn't they?
> 
> 
> But those English speaking Americans are visiting that country as tourists, not as invaders like Latin American are, forcing their language on the locals.
> 
> You forget, my standard of living and quality of life dropped when these people moved into my neighborhood. Suddenly, it became a gang town and no decent person wanted to live here.
> 
> Why would an American send their kids to schools that are the worst in the area.
> 
> Why would a business set up shop in an area that is now filled with people who refuse to adapt to English?
> 
> Why would anyone buy a house in a neighborhood that's so overpopulated with squatters that these taxpayers won't be able to receive the same services that all Americans should be receiving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many first generation hispanics came to  America during the 1950's. It is past first generation hispanics.It is more like 3rd generation, and they are still speaking Spanish.
> I think as one poster said , they do it to insult, or irritate English speaking Americans.
Click to expand...


If that is truly the attitude of anyone carrying on a conversation in Spanish in my public presence they can kiss my ass.  I also think most people carry on however they please using the path of least resistance deep in their own comfort zone and don't give a flying fuck what I think about how they carry on.

  Does that seem 'Libertarian' to anyone else..?!?​


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Bullfighter said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> This post is filled with strange assumptions. What you seem to be complaining about is the fact that you hear a foreign language spoken on the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should add that billboards are in Spanish too. WTF? Force these people to learn and speak ENGLISH. End PRESS 2 for Spanish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please, so WHAT if a Billboard's in Spanish? Seriously why does that upset you so much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that people who can speak English should not insult AMERICANS by speaking in "code". Maybe we should start paying these people in pesos until they learn to drop their backward culture and join the 21st century like the rest of the world. What other culture has been so babied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't make any sense. Again, what you're expecting is that people in the street somehow defer to you by speaking in english. The real question is why do you give a damn? Why, if I'm say, walking down a street in America with my sister, and I'm speaking Spanish, why should be required to speak in English? How am I insulting you in any way? What do you care about my private conversation? Once again, if I go to Chinatown and half everybody around is speaking Chinese, why should I give a damn?
> 
> The rest of the statement is just sad and overt xenophobia, which is why the rest of your post doesn't make any sense. Of course if you believe an entire "culture" (when you're really speaking about an entire linguistic group) is backward, all it boils down to is simple irrational racism, and of course no matter what you're presented with, your opinion will remain the same and your judgement clouded by hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what culture they used to be. They expect AMERICANS to baby them because they are viewed as an endangered species and the "white man's burden".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Overt xenophobia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Quebec PAYS people to learn French?
> 
> And did you know that several years ago French was forced onto everyone in Quebec. Signs on businesses were only allowed in French. What happened? Major businesses fled Quebec because it was just to expensive for them to do business. Quebec went back to French and English, but many of those businesses never came back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm familiar with Quebec's language issues, I live here after all. I was using my personal example. The Quebecois are pretty looney about their language, which is only slightly more understandable considering they're barely 20% of the population, but still kind of silly nonetheless. I think people should be free to speak in whatever language they want wherever they may be, anything less is either xenophobic, and authoritarian to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not forbid all use of Spanish on tv and radio until those stations also broadcast in ENGLISH? LA RAZA would get upset wouldn't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not "why not" forbid, but WHY forbid? You don't watch these channels. Why do you care if they exist? Why should any chanel be mandated to broadcast in any particular language? You do realize that on cable you can get Chinese channels, French channels, German channels, Italian Channels, any sort of language channels. Why would you mandate any of these stations to broadcast in English? Are you really that curious as to their programing? Do you REALLY wanna understand the jokes on El Chavo del 8? I doubt it, so why are you so curious? Why does it hurt you so much?
> 
> You know what I do when I come across a channel in a language I don't understand? I switch the channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those English speaking Americans are visiting that country as tourists, not as invaders like Latin American are, forcing their language on the locals.
> 
> You forget, my standard of living and quality of life dropped when these people moved into my neighborhood. Suddenly, it became a gang town and no decent person wanted to live here.
> 
> Why would an American send their kids to schools that are the worst in the area.
> 
> Why would a business set up shop in an area that is now filled with people who refuse to adapt to English?
> 
> Why would anyone buy a house in a neighborhood that's so overpopulated with squatters that these taxpayers won't be able to receive the same services that all Americans should be receiving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again with "Forcing their language on the locals." Nobody's forcing their language on you by speaking a different language with somebody else. Why are you so curious as to what they're saying? Do you really care that much?
> 
> All your other points don't have much to do with language at all. What it boils down to is that you hate Mexicans, and by extension all Spanish-speakers. I guess there's really nothing I can say to change that opinion. All I can tell you is that there are bad Spanish-speakers and there are good Spanish-speakers and there are regular Spanish speakers, just like any language or culture, and promoting the idea that somehow linguistic fascism would improve your situation in any way is misguided.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bullfighter

> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Oh please, so WHAT if a Billboard's in Spanish? Seriously why does that upset you so much?
> 
> 
> 
> These invaders are marking "their" territory. Declare war on Mexico and watch 'em come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't make any sense. Again, what you're expecting is that people in the street somehow defer to you by speaking in english. The real question is why do you give a damn? Why, if I'm say, walking down a street in America with my sister, and I'm speaking Spanish, why should be required to speak in English? How am I insulting you in any way? What do you care about my private conversation? Once again, if I go to Chinatown and half everybody around is speaking Chinese, why should I give a damn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese are not trying to force Americans into their culture. Since Mexico is so backward and China is so advanced, that wouldn't be so bad. At least Americans could get jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the statement is just sad and overt xenophobia, which is why the rest of your post doesn't make any sense. Of course if you believe an entire "culture" (when you're really speaking about an entire linguistic group) is backward, all it boils down to is simple irrational racism, and of course no matter what you're presented with, your opinion will remain the same and your judgement clouded by hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't be xenophobic if I just admired a foreign race of people who are living in the 21st century by forcing birth control on their people in order to survive. China will only recognize one child.If you have two, the second one must be supported solely by the parents. Try that on LA RAZA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overt xenophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must like that word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm familiar with Quebec's language issues, I live here after all. I was using my personal example. The Quebecois are pretty looney about their language, which is only slightly more understandable considering they're barely 20% of the population, but still kind of silly nonetheless. I think people should be free to speak in whatever language they want wherever they may be, anything less is either xenophobic, and authoritarian to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they have PRESS 2 for Spanish in Quebec?
> 
> No?
> 
> Those damn xenophobic Frenchies!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not "why not" forbid, but WHY forbid? You don't watch these channels. Why do you care if they exist? Why should any chanel be mandated to broadcast in any particular language? You do realize that on cable you can get Chinese channels, French channels, German channels, Italian Channels, any sort of language channels. Why would you mandate any of these stations to broadcast in English? Are you really that curious as to their programing? Do you REALLY wanna understand the jokes on El Chavo del 8? I doubt it, so why are you so curious? Why does it hurt you so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I am a poor American and cannot afford the cable or dish networks those Mexicans can, I am limited to free TV. Half of those channels are in Spanish. Why is that? Why is PBS indoctrinating American children in Spanish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I do when I come across a channel in a language I don't understand? I switch the channel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But American taxpayers are paying for those translations and giving Spanish speaking people an unfair advantage over every other people who immigrate here. Is that fair to the 92% of the rest of the world that isn't Latino? Or are you xenophobic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again with "Forcing their language on the locals." Nobody's forcing their language on you by speaking a different language with somebody else. Why are you so curious as to what they're saying? Do you really care that much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since they are illegally in this country and Mexico supports this invasion of the US while Mexico has constantly lied to the American people over the decades that they will prevent their people from sneaking in, I see those people as the enemy.
> 
> Try taking a look at the rest of the world. Every other first world country is facing the problem of foreigners trying to sneak into a country and live off of those citizens. Doesn't Mexico keep foreigners from living off of Mexico?
> 
> Why don't you call them xenophobic? Is their a word in Spanish for that or are they protected from that through ignorance just like their lack of religious authorities to scold them for stealing from Americans. No Ten Commandments in Mexico. Only Santa Muerte!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your other points don't have much to do with language at all. What it boils down to is that you hate Mexicans, and by extension all Spanish-speakers. I guess there's really nothing I can say to change that opinion. All I can tell you is that there are bad Spanish-speakers and there are good Spanish-speakers and there are regular Spanish speakers, just like any language or culture, and promoting the idea that somehow linguistic fascism would improve your situation in any way is misguided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Latin America, all Americans are evil.
> 
> "Yankee, Go Home!" remember those days?
> 
> Or is your memory limited to things that make only US Americans look xenophobic?
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

Bullfighter, do you really think everyone who speaks Spanish in the US is here illegally?  Because that's certainly what you appear to be saying in your last post.

Or maybe you just can't help but fall back on your 'evil Mexicans!' rhetoric in every conversation?


----------



## jillian

Tank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the children of immigrants who are destroying America.  We call them Republicans.  They sent millions of jobs to China from 2001 to 2008.  They are anti education, anti gay, anti Hispanic.  They start wars.  They lie.  Any many are very fat.  It's a sign of gluttony.
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity is a epidemic with blacks and hispanics
Click to expand...



really? what a racist nutbar you are.

it's pretty awful for white people, too. try some facts, they're generally helpful

Adult Overweight/Obesity Rate by R/E - Kaiser State Health Facts


----------



## AVG-JOE

Montrovant said:


> Bullfighter, do you really think everyone who speaks Spanish in the US is here illegally?  Because that's certainly what you appear to be saying in your last post.
> 
> Or maybe you just can't help but fall back on your 'evil Mexicans!' rhetoric in every conversation?



W.W.J.D.?


What Would Jesus Do?


What would Jesus do if you asked him to shut down the leaf blower and prove his right to be working in New Hampshire?  9 times out of 10 he'd show you his Green Card.

  It surprises me that the biggest uproar over illegals from Mexico isn't coming from the thousands per week who become legal permanent residents.  I can't imagine how any class in America could be more directly affected economically than they are by illegals working off of the books.


----------



## Bullfighter

Montrovant said:


> Bullfighter, do you really think everyone who speaks Spanish in the US is here illegally? Because that's certainly what you appear to be saying in your last post.
> 
> Or maybe you just can't help but fall back on your 'evil Mexicans!' rhetoric in every conversation?


 
Spanish should be banned and beaners should be kicked out. 

That's the American way!


----------



## Tank




----------



## GHook93

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



No one will force the issue because its political suicide! Democrats want to appease the Latino base against their, as Obama called it, "enemies." And the Republicans already lose 95% of the Black population (who make up 15% of the population). They can't risk the other large minority group (which makes up 15% also) voting in the 90 percentiles also!

Similar reason illegal immigration will never be solved, until America sinks to a slightly above 3rd world nation!


----------



## pinqy

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.



Same reasons Italian, Russian, German immigrants didn't learn English in the past, and same reason many Asians don't either.  I've been up to Brighton Beach in New York and almost everything was in Russian and you could get by there without speaking English at all (I spoke only Russian in the stores and restaurant I went to).

It's not just Hispanics, it's any immigrant group and it's been this way for hundreds of years...or do you think the English settlers should have learned the local languages when they landed?


----------



## Bullfighter

pinqy said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reasons Italian, Russian, German immigrants didn't learn English in the past, and same reason many Asians don't either. I've been up to Brighton Beach in New York and almost everything was in Russian and you could get by there without speaking English at all (I spoke only Russian in the stores and restaurant I went to).
> 
> It's not just Hispanics, it's any immigrant group and it's been this way for hundreds of years...or do you think the English settlers should have learned the local languages when they landed?
Click to expand...

 
PRESS #3 for ITALIAN?
PRESS #4 for RUSSIAN?
PRESS #5 for GERMAN?
PRESS #6 for AH-SO?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Bullfighter said:


> pinqy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reasons Italian, Russian, German immigrants didn't learn English in the past, and same reason many Asians don't either. I've been up to Brighton Beach in New York and almost everything was in Russian and you could get by there without speaking English at all (I spoke only Russian in the stores and restaurant I went to).
> 
> It's not just Hispanics, it's any immigrant group and it's been this way for hundreds of years...or do you think the English settlers should have learned the local languages when they landed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PRESS #3 for ITALIAN?
> PRESS #4 for RUSSIAN?
> PRESS #5 for GERMAN?
> PRESS #6 for AH-SO?
Click to expand...


You are right, its not only Hispanics, but Hispanics are the largest, and fastest growing minority in America today. So, what they do seems to make  greater impact on America society today.


----------



## JBeukema

Epsilon Delta said:


> In the 4 years I lived in New York City, not once did I ever encounter any Hispanic who did not speak English. In fact, sometimes I would actually speak Spanish to people who were obviously Hispanic and they'd only answer me in English for some reason. In fact, I met many a 2nd or 3rd generation 'hispanic' who barely spoke Spanish yet dominated English entirely. Never understood what was the deal with that. I've never met or heard of a single Hispanic person who has said anything to the effect that Americans are expected to speak Spanish to them, or that they refuse to speak English. Not once.
> 
> When I went to America I was 11 years old, barely spoke a word of English, I was fluent in 2 years and now I'd say I almost write better in English than in Spanish. I'm not a genius, anybody could do the same and I could almost assure you than anyone immigrating young enough already dominates English to a larger degree than Spanish.
> 
> Case in point: the insecure xenophobia is totally overblown.



Try the same experiment in the border states (Stage Uno of Le Reconquista)


----------



## JBeukema

Truthmatters said:


> What do you know about langues?
> 
> English is much harder to learn than spanish.





Truthmatters said:


> Choosing the language you want to learn







you link marks english as a 2-star language, not much harder than spanish


----------



## JBeukema

Bullfighter said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 4 years I lived in New York City, not once did I ever encounter any Hispanic who did not speak English. In fact, sometimes I would actually speak Spanish to people who were obviously Hispanic and they'd only answer me in English for some reason. In fact, I met many a 2nd or 3rd generation 'hispanic' who barely spoke Spanish yet dominated English entirely. Never understood what was the deal with that. I've never met or heard of a single Hispanic person who has said anything to the effect that Americans are expected to speak Spanish to them, or that they refuse to speak English. Not once.
> 
> When I went to America I was 11 years old, barely spoke a word of English, I was fluent in 2 years and now I'd say I almost write better in English than in Spanish. I'm not a genius, anybody could do the same and I could almost assure you than anyone immigrating young enough already dominates English to a larger degree than Spanish.
> 
> Case in point: the insecure xenophobia is totally overblown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: I live in a town just outside of Chicago (1400 miles from the Mexican border) that has been overrun by Mexicans and I can walk from my house, several blocks to the main shopping area and never hear anything but Spanish spoken.
> 
> The truth is that Mexicans will not speak English around Americans unless they have business to do with them. I can walk in the stores and never hear English until I run across an American of any race.
> 
> Now it is universally known that to speak in a language that is unfamiliar to one of the people in a group when all know English, for example,  is considered an insult and in certain situations, can get you killed.
> 
> It is the obligation of the immigrant to learn English. People from the eastern hemisphere are all using English as the language of business. You can't be a commercial pilot that flies from country to country without knowing English because it has become the universal language of the commercial airlines.
> 
> Americans should not be expected to accommodate these "tourists" who have been feeding off of the United States because they have failed to run their own countries and insist on overpopulating and ruin every town they move to.
> 
> The facts are the truth!
Click to expand...

A lot of them get mad if you're brown and you don't speak the language of the people who raped, murdered, and enslaved their ancestors, replying instead in the language of the free nation both your family and theirs came to for a better life.

I'm tempted to shoot them.


----------



## JBeukema

konradv said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says they're not making any attempt?  That's just a lie.  With every wave of immigration the first generation didn't speak English very well, but that ends in the 2nd and 3rd.  As for us accomadating Spanish, we should.  It's an American language and will be as long as we own Puerto Rico and all its citizens are American citizens.  I have nothing but contempt for the sentiments of the OP.  You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.
Click to expand...



My Nana didn't go around expecting everyone to speak her language. She was grateful if they happened to, but she remembered where she came from and was damn happy to be a part of this nation. 

If they don't want to be a part of this nation, they should go back where they came form.


----------



## JBeukema

Epsilon Delta said:


> For the past 3 years I've been living in Montreal, which is bilingual, half the time you hear people speaking to each other in French and the other time in English.



And their society is fractured and near-totally distinct from the rest of Canada. This selbheit fractura amongst the population nearly led to the collapse of the State 1980 and 1995



> The "No" camp again won, but only by a very small margin  50.6% to 49.4%.[6] As in the previous referendum, the English-speaking (anglophone)  minority in Quebec overwhelmingly (about 90%) rejected sovereignty,  support for sovereignty was also weak among allophones in immigrant  communities and first-generation descendants. The lowest support for Yes  side came from Mohawk, Cree and Inuit voters in Quebec, some first  Nations chiefs asserted their right to self determination with the Cree  being particularly vocal in their right to stay territories within  Canada. More than 96% of the Inuit and Cree voted No in the referendum.  However, The Innu, Attikamek, Algonquin and Abenaki  nations did partially support Quebec sovereignty. In 1985, 59 per cent  of Quebec's Inuit population, 56 per cent of the Attikamek population  and 49 per cent of the Montagnais population voted in favour of the  Sovereignist Parti Québécois party. That year, three out of every four  native reservations gave a majority to the Parti Québécois party.[7]
> By contrast almost 60 per cent of francophones of all origins voted "Yes". (82 per cent of Quebecers are Francophone.)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_sovereignty_movement#The_referendum_of_1995

They work to dissolve our culture and our society, thereby ending us, our State, and our progeny- paving the way for La Reconquista and the overthrow of the evil White man and the capitalists (depending on whether you're the gangbanger foot soldier of the 'liberal' intellectual writing the propaganda for the other useful idiots at the other universities)


----------



## JBeukema

Montrovant said:


> What, exactly, are those of you complaining about the use of Spanish advocating?  Banning the speaking of Spanish in the country?  Barring private businesses from using Spanish?  I could accept the argument that government should conduct it's business solely in English, but other than that, do you really believe anything should or could be done?
> 
> The idea that there should be any sort of laws preventing the use of a foreign language by private businesses or citizens is ridiculous, but that is the impression I get from some of the posts in this thread.


You must know English to gain citizenship or to graduate the 4th grade or any grade higher.

Students recently moved will be required to take English classes and will be excempt from the above rule for a period not more than three years after their enrollment in the aforementioned classes, either through their school system or through another recognized program, public or private.


----------



## AquaAthena

*Why do Hispanics come to America and expect us to speake Spanish? *

Because there is power in numbers and they know they are here to stay, and we will accommodate, as we have been...


----------



## Picaro

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



The MSM never covers it, but you'll be happy to know that legal immigrants aren't any more happy with 'Bilingual Non-Education' than you are; some 40% of California latinos oppose it, and have to teach their children English at home due to the dismal failure of the California school system's efforts. 

Well, actually, since the real goal of the California teachers and 'educators' is to indoctrinate latino children with virulent ethnic nationalism and racism against blue collar whites along with making them perpetually dependent on the Democratic Party machine, failure probably isn't the correct term to be using, since what they're really aiming at is succeeding very well.


----------



## Montrovant

JBeukema said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, exactly, are those of you complaining about the use of Spanish advocating?  Banning the speaking of Spanish in the country?  Barring private businesses from using Spanish?  I could accept the argument that government should conduct it's business solely in English, but other than that, do you really believe anything should or could be done?
> 
> The idea that there should be any sort of laws preventing the use of a foreign language by private businesses or citizens is ridiculous, but that is the impression I get from some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You must know English to gain citizenship or to graduate the 4th grade or any grade higher.
> 
> Students recently moved will be required to take English classes and will be excempt from the above rule for a period not more than three years after their enrollment in the aforementioned classes, either through their school system or through another recognized program, public or private.
Click to expand...


Reasonable enough JB, but if you've read through this thread, there have been some posters who seem to be opposed to anyone speaking Spanish at any time.  It's the extreme views that I really meant to question.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mad Scientist said:


> You're a racist!




You must be a zionist?


----------



## 52ndStreet

JBeukema said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the past 3 years I've been living in Montreal, which is bilingual, half the time you hear people speaking to each other in French and the other time in English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And their society is fractured and near-totally distinct from the rest of Canada. This selbheit fractura amongst the population nearly led to the collapse of the State 1980 and 1995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "No" camp again won, but only by a very small margin  50.6% to 49.4%.[6] As in the previous referendum, the English-speaking (anglophone)  minority in Quebec overwhelmingly (about 90%) rejected sovereignty,  support for sovereignty was also weak among allophones in immigrant  communities and first-generation descendants. The lowest support for Yes  side came from Mohawk, Cree and Inuit voters in Quebec, some first  Nations chiefs asserted their right to self determination with the Cree  being particularly vocal in their right to stay territories within  Canada. More than 96% of the Inuit and Cree voted No in the referendum.  However, The Innu, Attikamek, Algonquin and Abenaki  nations did partially support Quebec sovereignty. In 1985, 59 per cent  of Quebec's Inuit population, 56 per cent of the Attikamek population  and 49 per cent of the Montagnais population voted in favour of the  Sovereignist Parti Québécois party. That year, three out of every four  native reservations gave a majority to the Parti Québécois party.[7]
> By contrast almost 60 per cent of francophones of all origins voted "Yes". (82 per cent of Quebecers are Francophone.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quebec sovereignty movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> They work to dissolve our culture and our society, thereby ending us, our State, and our progeny- paving the way for La Reconquista and the overthrow of the evil White man and the capitalists (depending on whether you're the gangbanger foot soldier of the 'liberal' intellectual writing the propaganda for the other useful idiots at the other universities)
Click to expand...


I think this has got to be their strategy. "They are working to dissolve our culture and our society" and part of that strategy is speaking Spansih around english speakers, as a  form of psychological warfare.


----------



## Angelhair

Subject: HOW ALL PHONES SHOULD BE ANSWERED 

        How ALL phones SHOULD be answered!


 GOOD MORNING, WELCOME  TO THE   UNITED STATES OF AMERICA , 
a Christian nation of the free and the home of the brave. How may I help you?  
  .......


 Press '1' ...for  English. 

 Press '2'  ...to disconnect until you learn to speak English  



 And remember only two defining forces have ever  Offered to die for you, 

 Jesus Christ 


 And the American Soldier. 


 One died for your soul,  


 The other for your freedom. 


 If you agree........ Keep it  going



    If you dissagree, go back home !


----------



## JBeukema

Angelhair said:


> Subject: HOW ALL PHONES SHOULD BE ANSWERED
> 
> How ALL phones SHOULD be answered!
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING, WELCOME  TO THE   UNITED STATES OF AMERICA ,
> a Christian nation of the free and the home of the brave. How may I help you?
> .......
> 
> 
> Press '1' ...for  English.
> 
> Press '2'  ...to disconnect until you learn to speak English
> 
> 
> 
> And remember only two defining forces have ever  Offered to die for you,
> 
> Jesus Christ
> 
> 
> And the American Soldier.
> 
> 
> One died for your soul,
> 
> 
> The other for your freedom.
> 
> 
> If you agree........ Keep it  going
> 
> 
> 
> If you dissagree, go back home !




How will people who don't know English going to understand those instructions?


First, you should have 'press one for English', then you must present it in Spanish for those not so fortunate as to be Anglican-advantaged.


----------



## Bullfighter

AquaAthena said:


> *Why do Hispanics come to America and expect us to speake Spanish? *
> 
> Because there is power in numbers and they know they are here to stay, and we will accommodate, as we have been...


 
_The death of one man is a tragedy. _
_The death of a million men is a statistic._
_Joseph Stalin_​


----------



## konradv

JBeukema said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says they're not making any attempt?  That's just a lie.  With every wave of immigration the first generation didn't speak English very well, but that ends in the 2nd and 3rd.  As for us accomadating Spanish, we should.  It's an American language and will be as long as we own Puerto Rico and all its citizens are American citizens.  I have nothing but contempt for the sentiments of the OP.  You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My Nana didn't go around expecting everyone to speak her language. She was grateful if they happened to, but she remembered where she came from and was damn happy to be a part of this nation.
> 
> If they don't want to be a part of this nation, they should go back where they came form.
Click to expand...


They don't either.  You're just being a whiner.  The 2nd and 3rd generation will speak fluent English.  Did your Nana speak perfect English when she came?  I think not!


----------



## Care4all

I know when i lived and traveled Europe, I expected the people in the shops/hotels/grocers there to speak English....

I suppose that was arrogant of me?


----------



## Revere

konradv said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says they're not making any attempt?  That's just a lie.  With every wave of immigration the first generation didn't speak English very well, but that ends in the 2nd and 3rd.  As for us accomadating Spanish, we should.  It's an American language and will be as long as we own Puerto Rico and all its citizens are American citizens.  I have nothing but contempt for the sentiments of the OP.  You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nana didn't go around expecting everyone to speak her language. She was grateful if they happened to, but she remembered where she came from and was damn happy to be a part of this nation.
> 
> If they don't want to be a part of this nation, they should go back where they came form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't either.  You're just being a whiner.  The 2nd and 3rd generation will speak fluent English.  Did your Nana speak perfect English when she came?  I think not!
Click to expand...


Were commercial products and government documents produced in the language of the country where "Nana" came from?


----------



## Care4all

my italian grandparents who got here and became citizens in their 50's and 60's, never were able to speak english fluently....my granddad got better at it than my grandmom...but neither were fluent, 30 plus years later, when they died. (can't teach an old dog new tricks, kinda thing)

They BOTH knew politics and our government doings though....they just read an American/Italian New York Newspaper to keep abreast of things....

They voted and paid taxes on their earnings.

I do not know if they had ballots in italian to use???


----------



## JBeukema

konradv said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says they're not making any attempt?  That's just a lie.  With every wave of immigration the first generation didn't speak English very well, but that ends in the 2nd and 3rd.  As for us accomadating Spanish, we should.  It's an American language and will be as long as we own Puerto Rico and all its citizens are American citizens.  I have nothing but contempt for the sentiments of the OP.  You have no sense of what it really means to be an American, a nation built by immigrants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Nana didn't go around expecting everyone to speak her language. She was grateful if they happened to, but she remembered where she came from and was damn happy to be a part of this nation.
> 
> If they don't want to be a part of this nation, they should go back where they came form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't either.  You're just being a whiner.
Click to expand...


You've never been to Az or Ca, have you?


----------



## Bullfighter

JBeukema said:


> [How will people who don't know English going to understand those instructions?
> 
> 
> First, you should have 'press one for English', then you must present it in Spanish for those not so fortunate as to be Anglican-advantaged.


 






Can someone explain to me why the whole world can understand these signs EXCEPT Latinos?


----------



## nraforlife

if they don't speak English, deport them.


----------



## JBeukema

nraforlife said:


> if they don't speak English, deport them.


stupid mutes and deaf people


----------



## AVG-JOE

Care4all said:


> I know when i lived and traveled Europe, I expected the people in the shops/hotels/grocers there to speak English....
> 
> I suppose that was arrogant of me?



Only if you took offense if they did not.


----------



## Bullfighter

Care4all said:


> I know when i lived and traveled Europe, I expected the people in the shops/hotels/grocers there to speak English....
> 
> I suppose that was arrogant of me?


 
And 9 times out of 10.............they did! 

Europe can claim to be 100% free of Mexicans.


----------



## dramaofmylife

52ndStreet said:


> Why is it that many Hispanics come to America, and expect us to speake spanish.?And still speak Spanish , not making any attempt to learn the national language English?.
> America is one of few English speaking country that seems to accomodate hispancis
> with many bilingual programs and literature, when these immigrants  should be learing english, the national language.
> 
> America should force Hispanics to learn and speake english only, if they want to live here.



Because the US keeps accomidating them and allowing it, that's why! And always remember to press 1 for English!!!!


----------

